# Gonna be a Bigboy runnin the rails again



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

:appl:read a article about UP 4014 being restored to live steam and being made part of the Heritage Fleet ,,,wooohoo
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/un...cquires-big-boy-locomotive-no-4014-2013-07-23


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope it's true. I wonder when the move is going to take place? I read also that the big boy at the fairplex is the best out of all the ones left. Maybe I can get out there and see it before it leaves.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well put a couple pictures of the Old Big Boy here. :smilie_daumenpos:











Since it is a Big Boy it deserves a big picture.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Word is at the end of steam season ,so after sept
&before the snow flies


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I want one


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Southern said:


> I want one


And just where ya gonna put it? Suppose ya could park it in the backyard! Better yet out in front of the house in the street,.......har'har


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

One could actually fit in my side yard...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*A Pilgrimage to Cheyenne!!*

I don't care if I have to walk or drag myself....I wanna see this monster run!! Good for UP to honor "Big Boy"!! Even my wife got excited by me getting excited....now THATS something!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't imagine what it will take to rebuild that engine much less maintain it in operational shape. Pete


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

It will be something truly awesome to see UP #4014 back up and running under it's own power when Union Pacific finishes the Heritage Fleet repairs/retrofitting at their Steam Shop. 

Back in 2008 (or 2009, not 100% sure), Union Pacific had UP #844 come through our town on an excursion trip (pulling a dozen or so streamlined passenger cars with a diesel in tow). It would be awesome to see Union Pacific do the same thing through our town again, this time with the legendary Big Boy thundering through. I'd pay (and die happy) to see that happen. 

Below is the closest image that reminds me of how the train looked (and what it was pulling) on the day it passed through our town. All credit to James Belmont:

REMOVED


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

California RailFan508 said:


> It will be something truly awesome to see UP #4014 back up and running under it's own power when Union Pacific finishes the Heritage Fleet repairs/retrofitting at their Steam Shop.
> 
> Back in 2008 (or 2009, not 100% sure), Union Pacific had UP #844 come through our town on an excursion trip (pulling a dozen or so streamlined passenger cars with a diesel in tow). It would be awesome to see Union Pacific do the same thing through our town again, this time with the legendary Big Boy thundering through. I'd pay (and die happy) to see that happen.
> 
> Below is the closest image that reminds me of how the train looked (and what it was pulling) on the day it passed through our town. All credit to James Belmont:


Nice picture!! Thanks for sharing!

What was the reason for towing the diesel? I assume it was not powered up?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

according to some of the shows I have seen about the 844 the diesel was along so alot of stress wasnt put on the 844 on the grades


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea now diesel #4014 will have to give up her #


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

This is great news. Would like to see 4014 running, when its all newly shopped and restored.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

*More Info (Credit to Wikipedia and Union Pacific):* :smilie_daumenpos:



> There are no operable Big Boys, though Union Pacific announced in late 2012 that it was interested in obtaining a Big Boy and restoring it to operating condition to join their legendary Heritage Fleet.
> 
> On July 23, 2013 Union Pacific announced it had acquired 4014 from The Southern California Chapter of The Railway and Locomotive Historical Society in Pomona, with the goal of restoring it to service.
> 
> When it is restored the engine will join UP's never retired 4-8-4 #844, as well as 4-6-6-4 Challenger #3985 in excursion service and will officially be "the world's largest operational steam locomotive." Union Pacific hopes to return the Big Boy #4014 to active excursion service by 2018. The restoration includes a plan to convert the locomotive to oil-fired.[4]


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They do have some nice pictures. :smilie_daumenpos:

But you better watch how many pictures you post from Rail pictures .net.
Unless you have gotten permission from the owner?
They don't mind you just linking the pictures from the site, I know they frown upon posting them.


http://www.railpictures.net/usage/


But if you look at the bottom it says, Copyright © 2002-2012. So these might not be copyright protected?
Shouldn't the copyright be up to date?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Ed, those are the dates they were copyrighted. IIRC patents expire, but copyrights do not.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is the date of the first copyright and then the date when it was republished.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> That is the date of the first copyright and then the date when it was republished.



OK.

I know they don't like you posting their pictures without permission.
But they say you can link the page.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rrgrassi said:


> Ed, those are the dates they were copyrighted. IIRC patents expire, but copyrights do not.


OK. I meant to include you in the above reply.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

this gentleman has his own,.... in his back yard.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPxg693VYN0

It's 28 minutes long,... but I found it outstanding to watch. If ya got the time...grab a beverage and watch this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqHybxkfhXg


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's the articles from Railgiants.org, and the Union Pacific.

http://www.railgiants.org/union-pacific-big-boy-4014.htm
http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/releases/heritage_and_steam/2013/0723_4014.shtml

This one seems a little more for-real, folks.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

the latest i heard also is the the union pacific is considering bring in an outside steam crew/ shop to help with the rebuild because the 3985 needs to finish up it inspection & the 844 is going down for her inspection/rebuild at the end of this steam season & of course the 4014 needs to get done soooo thats alot of steam rebuilds by a small crew, so that would stand to reason , to venture outside the company


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm SO in (I wish)!


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is video of some UP crews trying to move X-4014 last week. She didn't even budge (when they tried using a large front-end loader pushing the rear of the tender at high RPM). Should have brought some real horsepower (as in another locomotive or two) instead: :thumbsup: :laugh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrKSmPzsePw


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

California RailFan508 said:


> Here is video of some UP crews trying to move X-4014 last week. She didn't even budge (when they tried using a large front-end loader pushing the rear of the tender at high RPM). Should have brought some real horsepower (as in another locomotive or two) instead: :thumbsup: :laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrKSmPzsePw


From the looks of it, they'll need at least a Big Mack to get that thing to roll. Are there tracks for that thing to roll on? I couldn't see them in that video.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

California RailFan508 said:


> Here is video of some UP crews trying to move X-4014 last week. She didn't even budge (when they tried using a large front-end loader pushing the rear of the tender at high RPM). Should have brought some real horsepower (as in another locomotive or two) instead: :thumbsup: :laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrKSmPzsePw


the funny thing that the steam crew overlooked was that there were wedges welded to the tops of the rails to prevent her from ever rolling accidentally due to earthquakes and what not


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm hearing later this month she'll be steaming to Cheyenne, Wyoming on her shake down run. Now that'll be a rail fans dream right there. Massive steam chuffing along.

Carl


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> I'm hearing later this month she'll be steaming to Cheyenne, Wyoming on her shake down run. Now that'll be a rail fans dream right there. Massive steam chuffing along.
> 
> Carl


Steaming on it own in sept?? Lmao
Ahh no after the state fair, its being towed to
Colton shops for bearing work... then on to cheyenne


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeh' after sitting in one spot for 50 plus years she ain't steamin' anywhere for a few years......lottas work to be done before she turns a wheel under steam.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

4014 started its journey yesterday they have a webcam followin it
http://trn.trains.com/en/Union Pacific Big Boy/Webcam/2014/01/Big Boy Webcam January 2014.aspx


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Been up since 3am watching the action


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the live link. Just saw it start rolling to its first stop.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Youtube has a video of the move too. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

Heading down to the Union Pacific Yard this weekend to see the "Big Boy" before it goes to Wyoming.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought it already went. Pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Not yet, from what I understand. Last I heard, 4014 was going to spend time at a facility nearer to Pomona, and then get towed to Cheyenne in the spring once the weather gets better.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What will they do with it in Pamona?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

The facility's actually in West Colton CA, and they'll probably be checking her over, making sure she's well enough to ride the rails.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

according to UP she's only rated for 25 miles a hour right now and they are workin on her to get her up to 45 mph for the move in mid march to cheyenne a rumor that is floating around is that they are workin hard on the 844 right now so as to be able be part of the consist bringin 4014 into cheyenne


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Having a great time following 4014.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes the Coulton Yards. Lots of vids about that place on YTube. But I guess if they can get her that far she can do the rest of the trip. Where will the rebuild actually take place? I hope they-UP- ,will take or allow to be taken,lots of videos of the actual work done on this engine. This will be a huge undertaking and will cost a bundle. Be fun to watch too. Pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

The full restoration will be done in Cheyenne.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for update about big boy.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Would be a hell of a thing to see all three lined up and steaming away. The 844, Challenger, and Big Boy.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bone1977 said:


> Would be a hell of a thing to see all three lined up and steaming away. The 844, Challenger, and Big Boy.


Agreed. What an awesome display of might that would be to see all three on parallel tracks thundering towards you 3-wide at speed. People might think that a huge earthquake was taking place with all of that power rumbling down the track. :laugh:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I drove right by colton yard Monday night. I wanted to stop in and see it so bad. But helping family move took priority. I almost fell out the window just trying to get a glimpse of it. Missed it.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I can see an engine in front and an engine in back to move the Big Boy but why did they have ten grain hoppers and two more engines on the back? Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

So yesterday my wife and I took a long drive down to see 4014.
I'm so happy my wife encourages me on my hobby of trains.

Here are some pics, enjoy!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Man what super pictures. Imagine being that close to that machine,fantastic. Thanks for the great pics Ken. Really appreciate the close up shots. Beautiful. Those side rods are huge and talk about a steam fitters nightmare. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

norgale said:


> Man what super pictures. Imagine being that close to that machine,fantastic. Thanks for the great pics Ken. Really appreciate the close up shots. Beautiful. Those side rods are huge and talk about a steam fitters nightmare. Pete


You're welcome.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

norgale said:


> I can see an engine in front and an engine in back to move the Big Boy but why did they have ten grain hoppers and two more engines on the back? Pete


According to the UP Engineers, the 4014 has minimal braking power. It is actually free-wheeling and really not capable of stopping itself. They connected a small compressor for the air resevoirs, but thats it. The ballasted hoppers are being used as a huge brake for the massive locomotive. They balance out the forward braking inertia and help to keep 4014 under a controlled braking effort.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

well they are sayin the journey to cheyenne starts at 8am on the 28th ,,here is a tentative schedule of the move

http://www.up.com/aboutup/special_trains/steam/details.shtml


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

norgale said:


> Man what super pictures. Imagine being that close to that machine,fantastic. Thanks for the great pics Ken. Really appreciate the close up shots. Beautiful. Those side rods are huge and talk about a steam fitters nightmare. Pete


I am so overwhelmed by the sheer mass of iron in those engines! I read that they were designed for 80mph, but seldom did it to keep from pounding the rods apart. I can't imagine the forces involved in all that metal-in-motion at speed!!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing such wonderful photos, Ken


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Fire21 if you look at the driving wheels you'll see big weights molded into the wheels in places that are opposite where the rods are connected. The weights are there to counteract the force of the rods. The rod pins would of course take most of the beating but if the drivers are balanced properly against the rods the effect would be a smooth rotation with the centrifugal forces offset on each wheel. Sort of like balancing the tires on your car. The rods and wheels really can't beat themselves to pieces but that's not saying they arn't subjected to huge forces. I'd be a lot more worried about the rod pins than the rods or the wheels. Pete


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks norgale, I appreciate the info. I do understand the balancing they did, but I guess what I was referring to was the forces involved in changing the direction of the rods and all with every wheel rotation, kinda like bringing a piston to a stop and moving it back, then changing again, over and over. I realize that on a steamer, those motions are done in a circle on the drivers, but still, that's a lot of weight to be moving around like that, balanced or not!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Your right about that Fire21. As in an automotive engine the pistons are counterbalanced by the crankshaft but the wrist pins and the rod bearing have to absorb tremendous pressure. It would be interesting to see the figures on the train wheel linkage.
I have an old video that shows a new loco being tested on what I call a dynomometer. Shows the loco just sitting there while the wheels are going 50 miles an hour. The engine in the video happened to be a BigBoy so it was impressive watching the rods and wheels fly while that great huge engine just sat there.
You can see all the wheels and the counterbalance weights in the pics that Kenjuro4449 posted. Hard to imagine getting the balance just right on such a huge piece of steel and then getting it to work well with all the other wheels and rods on both sides of the loco,all at the same time. Amazing! Pete


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

That would be awesome to see - do you have that video? 


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I do but how to put it on the PC from the video? Havn't figured that out yet. Pete


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Simply sign up for a free youtube account and upload you video there


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Might have jumped the gun there ' if your video is on a USB memory card there should be a USB port on your Pc and you should be able to simply plug the card in and transfer the video to your PC.
then upload to youtube.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a VCR video that I ca play on my machine through the TV. Don't know how to get it onto my computer as there's no way to hook the VCR to the computer. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OK I found it already on YT. I was wrong about the BigBoy though. It looks like a Hudson but still impressive on that test stand. The movie is called "Clear Track Ahead" and the test part is at minute 20 or so. The link wouldn't transfer so just do a search for the title and you'll find it. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the link. I forgot to highlight it before trying to copy it. Pete


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That looks like a PRR T-1 4-4-4-4


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since they seem to be focused on the PRR, I would be surprised to see a Big Boy here.  The T1 Duplex was featured in many of the shots, along with the GG-1.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Pete thanks for posting this. I've seen engine dynos and chassis dynos for race cars but seeing a dyno for a locomotive is a first!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Jack I thought the same thing. Must be one heck of a machine to take that kind of weight. The video was a movie originally made by the PRR back in 1947. Yes it would have been unusual to see a BigBoy on the PRR and it's amazing how PRR made everything for the new engines right in their own shops. Must have been quite an operation. Pete


----------

